# Mighty Big Ben



## crimbfighter (Nov 30, 2016)

Another from our European adventure. 

D800, 24-70 f/2.8 @ f/5, 1/100sec, ISO100, 6 shot vertical panorama


----------



## Designer (Nov 30, 2016)

Outstanding shot!  

"Big Ben" is the hour bell in the clock tower.


----------



## crimbfighter (Nov 30, 2016)

Designer said:


> Outstanding shot!
> 
> "Big Ben" is the hour bell in the clock tower.


Thanks! Perhaps I should rename it then to "Might Big Ben Hidden Inside the Mighty Clock Tower"


----------



## tirediron (Nov 30, 2016)

crimbfighter said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Outstanding shot!
> ...


Or simply, "Elizabeth Tower"?


----------



## crimbfighter (Nov 30, 2016)

tirediron said:


> crimbfighter said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...


I must admit, if that's the formal name, I had no idea....


----------



## petrochemist (Nov 30, 2016)

crimbfighter said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > crimbfighter said:
> ...



I wouldn't worry too much many travel books seem to get it wrong too!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 30, 2016)

petrochemist said:


> I wouldn't worry too much many travel books seem to get it wrong too!


True, but it's much more difficult to taunt the absent author of some travel book that one has purchased second-hand from a flea-market; @crimbfighter on the other hand is readily available and makes an excellent target!


----------



## Designer (Nov 30, 2016)

crimbfighter said:


> I must admit, if that's the formal name, I had no idea....


As a quaint custom among bell aficionados is that they usually assign names to individual bells.  Each bell therefore has a name.  Ben is big, therefore he is known as Big Ben.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 30, 2016)

It's giving me vertigo!  Love it.  Going to nominate for POTM.   Great sky, interesting perspective, nice conversion.


----------



## crimbfighter (Nov 30, 2016)

tirediron said:


> petrochemist said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't worry too much many travel books seem to get it wrong too!
> ...


Well, being large I do make a big target. Can't argue with that one...



Designer said:


> crimbfighter said:
> 
> 
> > I must admit, if that's the formal name, I had no idea....
> ...


Interesting! I'll have to start naming my bells! Oh wait, I don't have any bells...


SquarePeg said:


> It's giving me vertigo!  Love it.  Going to nominate for POTM.   Great sky, interesting perspective, nice conversion.


Wow, thaks!


----------



## crimbfighter (Nov 30, 2016)

Wait wait, I just realized this. So Big Ben in inside Elizabeth?


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 2, 2016)

Wonderful shot!


----------



## crimbfighter (Dec 2, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> Wonderful shot!


Thanks!


----------

